# L6 Big Bottom Amp!



## rockstarazuri (Feb 11, 2011)

Here's a funny question : which 'real' tube amp sounds closest to the POD's Big Bottom model?

I like that amp sim so much I was wondering what sounding tube amp head sounds like it  Peavey 5150? VHT?


Btw, looked into the Axe Fx Ultra but that thing costs close to $2900 here. WAAAAY overpriced


----------



## loktide (Feb 11, 2011)

i haven't yet played an amp that sound close to the L6 Big Bottom. Definitely not a 5150 or VHT.

the closest you could get imo is with one of the more scooped ENGLs like the powerball


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 11, 2011)

Uberschall or Dar Forza?

You could try emailing Line 6 and asking them what they used to model it. or at least what they were basing it on.


----------



## ykcirj (Feb 11, 2011)

According to Line 6 the Big bottom model is based on A Mesa/Boogie Triple Rectifier with a Rivera Los Lobottom sub. Hope that helps


----------



## rockstarazuri (Feb 11, 2011)

So it's based on two amps? If I could only choose 1 model, would the ENGL be closer sounding or the Triple Rect?


----------



## AVH (Feb 11, 2011)

ykcirj said:


> According to Line 6 the Big bottom model is based on A Mesa/Boogie Triple Rectifier with a Rivera Los Lobottom sub. Hope that helps



This. The Rivera is actually a sub-woofer cab....It really sounds alot like Recto crossed with a very tight and dry head, like a VHT Pitbull or a Soldano SLO. I was achieving a very close combo with a Maxon 808-pushed Triple Rec, with an EQ and MXR Smart Gate in the loop through a Stiletto cab - damn close.


----------



## Jogeta (Feb 11, 2011)

The Randall V2 imo


----------



## rockstarazuri (Feb 11, 2011)

^ Veil of Maya/The Faceless?  I love Marc's tone in TCMC!


----------



## TMM (Feb 11, 2011)

Its basically just a Triple Rec with a modified EQ curve.


----------



## matt-in-mn (Feb 11, 2011)

What line 6 amp is that on?? never heard of it.. Sounds interesting


----------



## Tree (Feb 11, 2011)

^Newer Pods (not the HDs).




TMM said:


> Its basically just a Triple Rec with a modified EQ curve.



QFT


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 11, 2011)

This thread is surreal... using tube gear to model a digital amp modeler? The plot thickens in the analog vs. digital discussion


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 11, 2011)

JohnIce said:


> This thread is surreal... using tube gear to model a digital amp modeler? The plot thickens in the analog vs. digital discussion



I was thinking the same thing, 

It was only a matter of time, honestly.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Feb 11, 2011)

I just like how they voice the EQ in the Big Bottom modeling, tight distortion is what I'm after  was wondering if there's anything similar in the 'analog world'


----------



## FireInside (Feb 11, 2011)

matt-in-mn said:


> What line 6 amp is that on?? never heard of it.. Sounds interesting



Pod Farm 1 & 2, newer pods, and the vetta.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

rockstarazuri said:


> I just like how they voice the EQ in the Big Bottom modeling, tight distortion is what I'm after  was wondering if there's anything similar in the 'analog world'




Well you could always run a Pod into a sweet tube power amp and cab


----------



## Steve-Om (Feb 11, 2011)

rockstarazuri said:


> ^ Veil of Maya/The Faceless?  I love Marc's tone in TCMC!



well Marc himself said he recorded TCMC with a Vetta 2 on the Big Bottom setting


----------



## shogunate (Feb 11, 2011)

May sound redundant, but it sounds like a VHT distortion without the signature VHT wood-midrange thing. Very dry, with a huge clear bottom, and sizzling mids. 

Also, running amps into a guitar cab + subwoofer is a genius fucking idea, I"d tried it with a few high gain amps, but a local guy here in denver runs a regular 2x12 with a sub beneath it.... For country twanging


----------



## Krucifixtion (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey get a triple recto and run it through a rivera sub cab and some other kick ass 4x12 hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Tree (Feb 11, 2011)

I think you could emulate it pretty closely if you get a double or triple rec, scoop the mids to about 9 or 10 o'clock, and use a boost to push some of the high mids up.


----------

